

CNET email response regarding the bundled installer - dpedigo
http://nl.com.com/view_online_newsletter.jsp?list_id=e482&send_date=12/07/2011

======
forcer
Already posted it in the current discussion thread from the morning:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3322957>

